
The Unseen Threat to America: We Don’t Leave Our Hometowns - jseliger
http://time.com/4677919/tyler-cowen-book/
======
ralusek
I'd like to see how this correlates to a decline in financial security.
Obviously speaking to the wrong crowd here, as software engineers it's likely
that most of us are relatively well off, but my generation (80's 90's) are
mostly unable to afford a comfortable relocation.

People I know outside of tech are nowhere NEAR being able to buy a house, they
barely even have a financial buffer to speak of. I'd wager this has a huge
correlation to whether or not people are comfortable moving.

------
leemck
"The Unseen Threat to America..." is an magazine article that is a pile of
claims and assertions that omits the appropriate background suitable for a
thinking person to judge the claims.

The editing removed the author's disclosure of purpose, removed the
methodology, removed the inquiry explanation, and removed the sources of data.

Also I found that the entire Time Magazine website is deliberately organized
to prevent any reader from posting any comment.

In it's edited form, this article is the creation of yet another kind of
insecurity, confusion and fear.

Regarding the basic thesis that "We Don't leave our hometowns." The author
doesn't pay the slightest attention to demographics (we already moved 30 years
ago) nor the outrageous rents and home prices of Northern California.

Here is the big puzzle. Why are the Editors of Time Magazine publishing such
an article? I suspect that Time shares a view of it's readers that People
Magazine has: It is a publication for sitting on the toilet and having a brief
transient "wish I was one of the beautiful people" moment.

------
squozzer
It seems the implication is that America today is less adventurous than in the
past. Maybe. But the job market for most of us who can find work is rather
homogenous, and worse, the likelihood of employer assistance is scant. And if
one already lives in a area with a robust job market, why leave? The article's
source - The Complacent Class -- says it all. My question is whether the
author means job seekers or job creators have become complacent.

